# Android STB with Stream



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

All

I'm curious if it would be possible to use one of the publicly available Android STBs/Media Players with the android streaming app. Does anyone have one that they can try?

Thanks
F


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Doubtful, but rumor has it tivo is going to be releasing a stream based version for Roku, Fire and possibly other devices.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I have a roku gathering dust. A stream version would be awesome.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Anyone tried side loading the app on a FireTV? Or maybe you can get it from the store since the app is now in the Amazon store for Kindles.


----------

